# Need Help With My new Key fir my 90 Jetta!!



## 1.8btLoveR (May 20, 2007)

I just go a new one of these








Anybody kno a good write on how to install this??


----------



## nauticlestarmk2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Haynes repair manual in the chasis electrical system section. Show you step by step exactly how to do it.


----------

